# male or female



## sarah13 (Mar 17, 2011)

How can you tell if a Blue Gourami is a male or female?


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

blue gouramis are the ones with a pastel blue. females are pretty grey and dont have much color at all. fish stores like to sell only the males because of their color, and i have yet to see a lfs that sells females...


----------

